

People you want to bang aren't always Facebook Friends - agilbert
http://signup.bangwithprofessionals.com/

======
btilly
Well, this certainly hits the "how does it help me get laid" checkmark. But in
how many ways can we see this going wrong?

I think that we've seen this business model already. You get an email saying
that someone you know wants to bang you. Curious, you register, and won't get
told the person - you have to go through everyone you want to bang, and guess
each one. If you guess, the two of you get matched. In the meantime everyone
you guessed at gets an email from you.

The result is a lot of annoying spam, and before long the service becomes
undeliverable to anyone and dies out. (But every stalker who hears about it
will _love_ it!)

------
kaybe888
That awkward moment when you find out your boss wants to bang you :D.

